

Weekly Innovation: A Smart Power Outlet That Can't Shock You - jcater
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/12/11/370141501/innovation-a-smart-power-outlet-that-cant-shock-you

======
snowwrestler
Don't they already have outlets that protect against shock? I thought ground
fault interrupt (GFI) outlets are required by code in new U.S. construction.

